

Ionising radiation and risk of death from leukaemia and lymphoma - morsch
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanhae/article/PIIS2352-3026%2815%2900094-0/abstract

======
morsch
The full title (which is longer than HN allows) is _Ionising radiation and
risk of death from leukaemia and lymphoma in radiation-monitored workers
(INWORKS): an international cohort study_ , the full paper is available at the
link.

Their interpretation, quoted from the abstract: _This study provides strong
evidence of positive associations between protracted low-dose radiation
exposure and leukaemia._

